# mouse not working



## endofallhope

The internal mouse on my laptop has just stopped working....

It was fine 30 mins ago at work, put it to hibernate, then turned it back on and the mouse isnt working. I restarted but nothing happened. I looked in device manager but nothing is wrong, everything is "Working OK" well obviously its not =[


Laptop is  Advent 5302


----------



## IxBLACKHEARTxI

It might have been disabled,try going to control panel then hardware and sound then mouse.When your there see if there's a enable/disable mouse button.I had a problem like that with a laptop years go the Dell Inspiron 5100.


----------



## endofallhope

Nope, both mice are there and working correctly. Both being because im using an external one for the mean time. Although unpluging it doesnt make the internal one work, so i dont think that the external one is stopping the internal one from working.


----------



## IxBLACKHEARTxI

Then call customer service if you have any warranty on it.If you don't then take it to your local pc shop the mouse might be fried.Laptops are hard to work with,hardly any pc shop want's to work on them.


----------



## endofallhope

ill try calling them later. What would happen if they have to replace the computer? would they be able to transfer all my files and settings ect so that its identical to how it is now?


----------



## IxBLACKHEARTxI

You would have to ship the laptop to them! They would fix it and send it back to you.


----------



## cohen

Driver, tried that??


----------



## cybereclipse

cohen said:


> Driver, tried that??


lol yeah...
dont ship it off to them yet..
i used to have a problem with my laptop forgetting to load my driver every now and then
 Just restart the computer and go download the drivers for the touchpad again
see if that works


----------



## robot_bride

Did you try plugging the mouse into another to check if it's faulty? Windows may not have detected any problems. But yes, definitely try the drivers.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

^ he said internal mouse, by which he, presumably, means the touchpad... you can't really try it on another comp 

Okay, now, don't take this as an insult, but... some laptops (my compaq, for example) has a little handy button that allows me to enable/disable the touchpad, are you sure that's not it? Just a thought.

Sometimes, when coming back from sleep, my laptop's touchpad just simply doesn't work, usually a restart, or closing the lid (sleep) and  opening it again (wake up) does it. Even though you did restart, I'd power the machine off and turn it on again after a few minutes, and see what happens.


----------



## robot_bride

hackapelite said:


> ^ he said internal mouse, by which he, presumably, means the touchpad... you can't really try it on another comp
> 
> Okay, now, don't take this as an insult, but... some laptops (my compaq, for example) has a little handy button that allows me to enable/disable the touchpad, are you sure that's not it? Just a thought.
> 
> Sometimes, when coming back from sleep, my laptop's touchpad just simply doesn't work, usually a restart, or closing the lid (sleep) and  opening it again (wake up) does it. Even though you did restart, I'd power the machine off and turn it on again after a few minutes, and see what happens.



Oh right right of course, internal mouse. It finally clicked XD sorry about that. Though if you took the laptop apart, you could try another PC... it would be messy 

Maybe the mouse somehow did get disabled through some silly setting, removing the power completely and restarting like that may return the settings to default hopefully.


----------



## God

you should check the batteries in the mouse, if your mouse needs batteries.. this has happened to a few of my mates over the years..


----------



## tarsei

if its light is turned on just try to search about as anew hardware but if it is turned off just buy new one(faulty break faulty)


----------

